# Narrowed it down to ........



## concealed (Nov 27, 2008)

Been reading this and other forums to help decide best 9mm for conceal carry. I know, it is a million dollar question. I have narrowed it down to the following guns and would like first hand experiences or knowledge of each.
I prefer to have a thumb safety (I have heard the argument), all black, small size for easy conceal, reliable, but not break the bank. Not all the guns I list meet 100%, but I am aware of that. Thanks for the help ASAP, as I will visit gun show Saturday in Hampton Virginia.

Taurus Millenium Pro 
SpringField XD 
Glock 26 
SIG Sauer P226 
Berreta PX4 Storm
Ruger SR9


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I would have to go Sig, but rather the P239. The P239 is a tad bit shorter, easier to CC. I love my P239 9MM.

Second choice Glock. I own a Glock 23 (.40)

Third choice Ruger LCP (.380) for pocket carry.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

You forgot the M&P9C


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Well,from the given choices,I'll go with the G26 . I've been shooting glocks for quite a while and I shoot with friends with all types and brands.
The Glocks out of the box seemed to always out perform all of the guns in it's price range .
I personally carry the G 36,I like the bigger boom !:mrgreen:


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If you are going to conceal a handgun, you should consider using a handgun that was designed for that purpose. Most of the handguns you listed are sidearm-sized. Yes, you can conceal a sidearm, but why would you want to, unless your hands are so big that a standard-sized handgun is the only thing you can comfortably shoot.

Of the ones you list, only the G26 and the Millenium IMO are of a good size for cc. Of those two, I would go with the Glock, since you won't find a more reliable pistol.

You should also consider the XDCompact, the PX4 Subcompact which has finally shown up at the dealers, and the subcompact versions of the S&W M&P and Walther P99. The Sig 239 is also a good choice, though more expensive, heavier, and slightly larger than a G26. I actually prefer my 239 over my G26 by a very slight margin, but I'm very comfortable with both....

PhilR.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

+1 to PhilR.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Of the guns on your list I would pick the Glock 26. Now, I am wondering why you would put a gun as big as the Sig Sauer P226 on a list of guns for CCW? It is a full sized service type pistol. Don't get me wrong, it can be concealed but it is not the best choice for that.

Also, you mentioned that you prefer a thumb safety but but at least half the guns on your list do not have one.

I suggest you consider the Glock 19 as well. Great gun for CCW and big enough to shoot well at the range.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i gotta vote for the Glock
i own one and am very happy with it
for ccw your backup magazines can even be the g17 with much more capacity


----------



## concealed (Nov 27, 2008)

*Thanks*

OK...thanks for help. So I am 6'1 240 lbs, am going to carry IWB. What 9mm do you most recommend? I has started with subcompacts, but was told to go woth compacts or larger. Anyway, gun show is tomorrow so more help is appreciated.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

You are going to have to handle them to determine which you like. As has been mentioned the full size service is going to be a bit more challenging to conceal.

Compact or subcompact opens a whole new world to you, Springfield XD9SC, Beretta PX4SC, SW M&P9c, Walther P99c & PPS, Glock 19 or 26, Sig P239 not intentionally leaving any off but these are a few I can think of off the top of my head.

I would go to a gun store and handle as many as you can. If you can shoot them, all the better.

Springfield Armory XD9SC also comes with a 17 round mag that extends an additional 3/4 of an inch. Not sure what state you live in or if this is an issue legally where you live.

Let us know which one you chose.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

concealed said:


> OK...thanks for help. So I am 6'1 240 lbs, am going to carry IWB. What 9mm do you most recommend? I has started with subcompacts, but was told to go woth compacts or larger. Anyway, gun show is tomorrow so more help is appreciated.


The feeling I get from your posts is that you are still a bit of a ways off from purchasing a pistol. It's just not a good idea to read a bunch of recommendations off the internet, and then run off and buy a handgun 24 hours later. If you are just going to have one concealed-carry, you would be better off renting and shooting a bunch of them before you decide.

On the other hand, most of us have more than one cc, and more than likely you will too at some point. So just get the Glock and don't look back.....

As for size, both you and the pistols -- I am 6'3"/220, with hands to suit. My daily-carries range from a mini-sized Seecamp, to a S&W L-frame, with a few others such as a P3AT and J-frame in between. A compact such as a G19 will be the more comfortable for you to shoot, but you aren't interested in all-day shooting when it comes to a cc. There's a good chance that you will be able to shoot a slightly smaller handgun just fine, and in the long run will happier with it's ability to conceal as well. I much prefer carrying my PM9 over my G26 or Sig239, as I hardly notice it's there. Of course I much prefer shooting the Glock or Sig over the Kahr when at the range.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that no particular size is just right for a particular person, so don't count out the smaller handguns just because you are an XXL kind of person. You might add the Walther PPS and Kahr CW9/PM9/MK9 (especially the CW9) to your list as well. Also, since you are considering the G26, you might also look at the G19 too. It's only slightly larger than a 26.

PhilR.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Great advice above. If you really like the Sig Sauer P226, you might consider the Sig Sauer P229. A bit smaller and would conceal better. I have never shot or carried a Sig 239 but I have heard great things about the. If you can find a Smith & Wesson 3913, that would be a great gun for IWB carry as it is a single stack magazine. I believe the Sig 239 is as well. A thinner gun like that is normally more comfortable to carry IWB.

All that being said, my vote still goes to the Glock 19. It is a great gun and the only semi-auto I still own. I don't need any others as it can do everything I need a pistol to do.


----------



## JDar (Jan 20, 2008)

Unless you are different from most of us this first purchase will be just that--one of at least several different handguns as your knowledge and experience increases. Choosing a comfortable and workable holster will give you even more head scratching. Let us hear what you picked at the gun show.


----------



## concealed (Nov 27, 2008)

*GLock*

Visited with a state certified police instructor today and saw many weapons. He encouraged me to try the Glock 19. Very nice! Had the Trijicon nitesights. Really liked it, but I still think the Glock 26 is a much easier conceal. So now help me decide. 19 or 26?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

concealed said:


> but I still think the Glock 26 is a much easier conceal. So now help me decide. 19 or 26?


If you re-read the first sentence of your original post, you will be able to answer the question for yourself.

PhilR.


----------



## concealed (Nov 27, 2008)

More research and narrowing down choices. Please advise. Did not make gun show due to famliy emergency. However got an excellent reference for a local gun shop owner who does his own work on guns, including installs of options. His customer serviceand prices are tops. I plan on visiting him soon. Enough jibberish, these are my choices to try in no order, all 9mm:

Springfield XD 
SIG P239
Glock 26
Walther PPS


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

If you can, rent and shoot them all. That will really help make or break your decision.


----------



## concealed (Nov 27, 2008)

CZ 2075 RAMI has now been added to my list!
Taurus Millenium Pro 
SpringField XD 
Glock 26 
SIG Sauer P226 
Berreta PX4 Storm
Ruger SR9


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

And the Sig P239 has been eliminated?


----------



## concealed (Nov 27, 2008)

My bad. The SIG is now the 239. Based on results from a poll in another forum, it appears Glock 26, SIG 239, and Kahr PM9 are lead contenders. Gotta find them all to try.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Go with the Sig. I have two on the way(220,226) and a little 232 for pocket duty.


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

concealed said:


> OK...thanks for help. So I am 6'1 240 lbs, am going to carry IWB. What 9mm do you most recommend? I has started with subcompacts, but was told to go woth compacts or larger. Anyway, gun show is tomorrow so more help is appreciated.


This is a question of curiousity and not intended to offend in any way; I just wondered why a relatively large man would feel content carrying a relatively small caliber 9mm for defensive purposes. thx.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

curmudgeon8 said:


> This is a question of curiousity and not intended to offend in any way; I just wondered why a relatively large man would feel content carrying a relatively small caliber 9mm for defensive purposes. thx.


What does a persons size have to do with "feeling content" about a certain caliber for defensive purposes?

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

curmudgeon8 said:


> This is a question of curiousity and not intended to offend in any way; I just wondered why a relatively large man would feel content carrying a relatively small caliber 9mm for defensive purposes. thx.





BeefyBeefo said:


> What does a persons size have to do with "feeling content" about a certain caliber for defensive purposes?


Exactly Jeff. I'm 6'5", 240 and carry a 9mm and even, gasp, a .380 sometimes. My physical size has nothing to do with caliber selection. By that rationale, I should be strapping on a Desert Eagle every morning.


----------



## concealed (Nov 27, 2008)

*Size Explanation*

curmudgeon8,

My gun choice was not made on my size. My logic is that a small concealable gun is more comfortable, lightweight, and therefore more likely to be worn! A 9mm, despite arguments otherwise, with the proper ammo selection, will be more than enough for self protection. I hope to never need it, and still plan to use MY SIZE first as defense, but will not hesistate to fire if situation arises. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

We had a saying on the police force that the larger the caliber the smaller the...well, you guys can figure out the rest. :mrgreen:

I am 6'4" and a little over 240 and choose to carry a 9mm as well. Size has nothing to do with caliber choice.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> Exactly Jeff. I'm 6'5", 240 and carry a 9mm and even, gasp, a .380 sometimes. My physical size has nothing to do with caliber selection. *By that rationale, I should be strapping on a Desert Eagle every morning.*


:anim_lol::anim_lol:

It's too bad we don't hang out, because you'd be carrying around a Desert Eagle and I'd have to have a S&W 500 on my hip! :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## concealed (Nov 27, 2008)

*Glock 26*

Got a price for Glock 26 ($449), Trijicon night sights ($99), and extended grip ($8) with everything installed. THis is a new in the box gun. Plan on getting it this Friday or Saturday.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

concealed said:


> Got a price for Glock 26 ($449), Trijicon night sights ($99), and extended grip ($8) with everything installed. THis is a new in the box gun. Plan on getting it this Friday or Saturday.


Good choice. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :anim_lol::anim_lol:
> 
> It's too bad we don't hang out, because you'd be carrying around a Desert Eagle and I'd have to have a S&W 500 on my hip! :mrgreen:
> 
> -Jeff-


Doggone, I need to hang out with you guys....then I won't need to carry at all. Compared to you two, I'm just a little guy at 6' 220lbs.:smt023:anim_lol:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

concealed said:


> My bad. The SIG is now the 239. Based on results from a poll in another forum, it appears Glock 26, SIG 239, and Kahr PM9 are lead contenders. Gotta find them all to try.


You can't go wrong with the G26, if it fits your hand. It is a double-stack, so it feels more like a bigger gun, and I find it to be a little bit easier to shoot accurately than a Kahr, due to my fairly large hands. For what it's worth, the XD-9 SC is the same size, and is an equally good choice, as is an M&P compact.

The Kahr PM-9 is a great little single-stack, that will fit in a big pocket, and is very accurate for its size, but a little harder to shoot, unless you have small hands. I owned one for a while, and I really liked it, but it just didn't fit me.

I have a CZ RAMI that I dearly love to shoot, but I am still ironing out some feed problems with it, so I cannot in good concience recommend it for a carry gun, as yet. But it is unsurpassed as a compact shooter, and I expect that it will be my number one CCW, after a couple more range sessions.


----------



## concealed (Nov 27, 2008)

OK...being a longtime hunter, I have always dealt with safeties, and I cannot get it out of my mine. I have heard the pros and cons, and just think I may want it. The gun that meets all criteria is the Ruger SR9. I believe it is larger than Glock 26? Anyone have comments on this? Right now I will be getting the Glock 26 unless I here good comments about the Ruger SR9. Then I may consider that one.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

The Ruger is a full size weapon and has had a lot of problems. I think it was recalled at some point right after it first came out.

The Glock 26 is a great gun and the price you mentioned is pretty good.

I say go for it. :smt023


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Can't go wrong with the Glock. As someone else on the forum said, just keep your booger finger off the trigger until you need to use it.

I'm not familiar with the Ruger. I've got an LCP that I carry with one in the pipe. No safe, long trigger pull to make it go bang.

Of course the Sig P239 has a decocking lever, which I think is so much better than a safety.

My take on a safety is the same as not carrying with a round chambered. If you have a round chambered and safe on and get into a "I need to draw and shoot" scenario, through nervousness you might forget to click off the safe. Then your screwed.

With a decocker, it seats and blocks the hammer from the firing pin. All you need to do then is squeeze the trigger to bust a cap. And believe me, tripping the trigger by accident takes a deliberate motion.

I can tell you this for sure. If you are not comfortable with the action of the gun you are buying, regardless of how many times you've fired it or how much you like it, you'll always be nervous about it. 

Like everyone here has said. Be sure of the gun you are buying before you buy it. Just because your best bud owns a particular gun, that doesn't mean it's right for you.

I recently bought a Sig P239 over a Springfield XD 9SC. Cost was a little over $200 more for the Sig. The Sig by far is the most comfortable gun I have ever held in my hand. The first time I chambered it, I did it outside. Used the decock lever, it didn't go bang, I immediately trusted the gun.

I never carry unless there is one in the pipe. Period.

So we on the forum can give advice, suggest, tell you what we like etc. It's gonna be your gun, you have to be comfortable with it.

Sorry for such a long post. Good luck in your purchase and keep us posted.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

curmudgeon8 said:


> I just wondered why a relatively large man would feel content carrying a relatively small caliber 9mm for defensive purposes. thx.


Because I don't feel like carrying a weapon proportional to my size? And 20mm ammunition is expensive?


----------



## concealed (Nov 27, 2008)

*Purchase*

Picked up the Glock 26 LE today. Had Trijicon night sites installed, and also got an extender for 1 magazine. Gun fits comfortably either way, but the extender makes it perfect. Now I must choose some ammo. Bought box of Federal 115 Grain +P+ JHP while in store.


----------

